# Fortnite Twitch streamer who allegedly slapped wife on stream has appeared in court



## shaunj66 (Dec 13, 2018)

I love how streamers are so fucking retarded that behaviour like this won't go unpunished as they are idiotic enough to broadcast it to the world.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 13, 2018)

Honestly, if I were there I would of beaten the crap out of him for how he behaved. 
Im against anything but self defence or to step in to someone who can't defend themselves and I think squaring up to a female in front of his two daughters is reprehensible and he doesn't deserve to be around them.


----------



## cdcrossy (Dec 13, 2018)

fucking idiot he needs a good slap


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 13, 2018)

I almost thougnt this was satire. Who’s this stupid to beat their pregnant wife in front of potentially thousands? They better not link the cause to the game though, getting tired of that sort of nonsense.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2018)

Lets hope this is the start of other stupid fuckers also getting punished.
Swatting and other online "pranks" etc.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2018)

The problem isn't just the stream, but his partner as well. Just listen to their freaking children screaming their lungs out. Must be very common place in that household. I would recommend they split up and the mother(?) takes the kids with her. She was 18 when she got her first child then, if it's hers.


----------



## a9lh-1user (Dec 13, 2018)

Today it is very hard to get the "real" thing. I'am not sure if the above video, and the story around, is real or fake.
In the net you can do whatever you want and most people take it as real.
As i've seen the above video (castrated talkgast) the first time ii was ashamed how dare the moderator was!
But....on youtube you didn't get the whole think (trough the time i've seen it)

Her is the real deal:

"It's from a Belgian Comedy show called "In de Gloria", so the whole thing is staged. It's a 'mockumentary' about a fictious TV show host who got fired because of his inappropriate laughing at his guests, a woman who got paralyzed because of a surgeon accidentally cutting her spine, and a man who had a tonsillitis and got a bad treatment which resulted in a damage of his vocal cords. He didn't get castrated or "lost his balls" like some people claim. Anyways, the funniest thing I have seen in a while!"

But the effect on me was as it was real.

So i'am VERY careful today what i "buy" and what not


----------



## nihlathak (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm pretty sure this is real. Why would you set this up? There's nothing to gain from it. And it's not like I'm now suddenly going to follow him or something.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 13, 2018)

Don't do Fortnite, kids.


----------



## tri_fin (Dec 13, 2018)

To the replies of he deserves violence for his actions. Treating violence with violence rarely works.

A lot worse happens to many more everyday but no one cares but as it is vaguely related to video gaming people comment. That's probably more interesting / significant but less rant worthy.


----------



## Bedel (Dec 13, 2018)

I couldn't even see one single minute of this video. It's hard for me to see that people like this live among us, and even play the same games we could have fun from. 
This guy don't deserve his wife, nor his childrend. God he doesn't even deserve the freedom to play videogames or even be in the internet. 
He just deserves prision. As long as he lives.


----------



## iyenal (Dec 13, 2018)

So there is where we live, astonishing. Well streams have always been stupid for me I think this just show that more.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2018)

Again people, view the video before taking a side. The wife actually begun throwing things on the streamer before he slapped her. None is right, but just say "he did wrong" isn't really correact here. Neiter is right, all is wrong.


----------



## iyenal (Dec 13, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Again people, view the video before taking a side. The wife actually begun throwing things on the streamer before he slapped her. None is right, but just say "he did wrong" isn't really correact here. Neiter is right, all is wrong.



That's true yeah, I think that the article is incomplete in fact as it should say what happened on the both sides.


----------



## Viri (Dec 13, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Again people, view the video before taking a side. The wife actually begun throwing things on the streamer before he slapped her. None is right, but just say "he did wrong" isn't really correact here. Neiter is right, all is wrong.


This. If people were to actually view the video, it's not like he flew into a burst of rage for no reason, and started slapping the shit out of his wife. I'm not defending the guy by any means, but the wife isn't completely innocent. She antagonized him by throwing shit at him, after he told her to stop like 10 times. 

I think the most sad part of this entire thing, is that this all happened in front of a child.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> This. If people were to actually view the video, it's not like he flew into a burst of rage for no reason, and started slapping the shit out of his wife. I'm not defending the guy by any means, but the wife isn't completely innocent. She antagonized him by throwing shit at him, after he told her to stop like 10 times.
> 
> I think the most sad part of this entire thing, is that this all happened in front of a child.


I agree, it was actually TWO children, a 3 year old and a 20 months old... unbelievable that these two might have conceived three times...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

omfg...
wtf...
shit...
wow...
fuck...
...
...
...
wtf...


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 13, 2018)

In all honesty, guy should've been castrated years ago...


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 13, 2018)

I feel bad for the wife. Doesn't deserve to be slapped over a video game. 

Maybe the guy should put down fortnite and value his wife more than a game.


----------



## Coto (Dec 13, 2018)

linuxares said:


> The problem isn't just the stream, but his partner as well. Just listen to their freaking children screaming their lungs out. Must be very common place in that household. I would recommend they split up and the mother(?) takes the kids with her. She was 18 when she got her first child then, if it's hers.



Yeah. If that happens just file a divorce or a restraining order if things get bad. I mean, it´s totally cool (NOT COOL) nowadays to point out men who hit women, but people rarely see both sides. While I would beat that guy, I don´t totally think his fiancee was an angel and never did something wrong either (ie, things that aren´t "seen", such as her being a real bitch and having sex with others while smiling and acting as a child). You know, these kind of stuff.

There´s always two sides. And when these things happen, we just see the last straw.


----------



## cearp (Dec 13, 2018)

disgusting guy. he gets to play games for a living (i don't know but i'm assuming he is/was a popular streamer, so lots of $$$ to enjoy?), has a partner with 2 kids and 1 on the way and he acts like this...
wow


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2018)

Why are so many streamers on YT such assholes? Someone needs to slap him back or at least kick him in the balls.



linuxares said:


> I agree, it was actually TWO children, a 3 year old and a 20 months old... unbelievable that these two might have conceived three times...



Eww, they got it on? Should've used a condom.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Why are so many streamers on YT such assholes? Someone needs to slap him back or at least kick him in the balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, they got it on? Should've used *a *condom.


three*


----------



## nccom (Dec 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> She antagonized him by throwing shit at him, after he told her to stop like 10 times.


68 times actually, somebody counted:


----------



## elBenyo (Dec 13, 2018)

I grew up around drugs and domestic violence and people like this make me sick to my stomach. With that said, he'll be ripped to shreds in prison.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> three*



Never should have had children, why is sex wasted on the subhuman trash?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

nccom said:


> 68 times actually, somebody counted:



for those who dont get it
it's in the youtube comment of the video
you have to open it in youtube


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 13, 2018)

She basicaly was throwing various items at him, which could or could not be dangerous... he asked MULTIPLE TIMES (apparently 68, kudos for him for this kind of patience) but without any results and used force only as last choice?

I'm sorry, who's the abusive part of this partnership - One that was throwing shit at their partner or one that after a 4 minutes of non-stop asking her to stop just decided to... you know... protect himself?
I don't realy care if she's pregnant and she's a woman - She provoked him clearly and was probably aware that he's pissed off. But oh well, we live in a world where legal system is rigged, media is lying and blind people are screeching WEEE, CASTRATE HIM! without even checking the full story...

...I hope that God has another great flood or some shit in preparation, we need hard reset as civilization.


----------



## nccom (Dec 13, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> One that was throwing shit at their partner or one that after a 4 minutes of non-stop asking her to stop just decided to... you know... protect himself?


Just swap the roles - imagine is she was streaming and he was constantly harassing her, then started throwing things at her and hitting her, how would ppl react?
This guy is wrong but his wife is very abusive too. Also 3 kids and according to guy's comment on video at 3:07 he pays for all the bills.


----------



## Kallus (Dec 13, 2018)

nihlathak said:


> I'm pretty sure this is real. Why would you set this up? There's nothing to gain from it. And it's not like I'm now suddenly going to follow him or something.



Well this has pretty much spread all across the internet so if they wanted attention they sure got it. All publicity is good publicity.

Also for all the people feeling bad for the wife if you actually look into it you'll find that they're both equally terrible.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 13, 2018)

Both of them are terrible tbh. This was very hard to watch because of childhood flashbacks.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

cearp said:


> disgusting guy. he gets to play games for a living (i don't know but i'm assuming he is/was a popular streamer, so lots of $$$ to enjoy?), has a partner with 2 kids and 1 on the way and he acts like this...
> wow


The wife was complaining that he plays too much games which was the center of the argument. But if that’s his source of income why was she complaining if he’s trying to pay the bills. I’m working here, let me play my gamez.



supergamer368 said:


> I almost thougnt this was satire. Who’s this stupid to beat their pregnant wife in front of potentially thousands? They better not link the cause to the game though, getting tired of that sort of nonsense.


They would link it to game addiction. And video games are bad for families. People spend too much on games and not on their kidz.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> The wife was complaining that he plays too much games which was the center of the argument. But if that’s his source of income why was she complaining if he’s trying to pay the bills. I’m working here, let me play my gamez.
> 
> 
> They would link it to game addiction. And video games are bad for families. People spend too much on games and not on their kidz.



That doesn't justify his slapping her, and maybe some people shouldn't conceive; 7.4 billion people is enough


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Dec 13, 2018)

We really don't know enough from the video. No, he shouldn't have slapped her in the face, I don't condone that at all. But she was throwing shit at him first, and he shouldn't have repeatedly had to say no like that. It really sounds like she was trying to egg him on to do it. And yeah, had the roles been reversed I'm sure many of the people here would still be on the woman's side. Gender inequality sucks. It sounds like this relationship was already headed down the drain, but what we don't know is whether or not the woman was deliberately trying to get him to slap her on stream so she'd have a case against him.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> We really don't know enough from the video. No, he shouldn't have slapped her in the face, I don't condone that at all. But she was throwing shit at him first, and he shouldn't have repeatedly had to say no like that. It really sounds like she was trying to egg him on to do it. And yeah, had the roles been reversed I'm sure many of the people here would still be on the woman's side. Gender inequality sucks. It sounds like this relationship was already headed down the drain, but what we don't know is whether or not the woman was deliberately trying to get him to slap her on stream so she'd have a case against him.


Sure make sense
We dont know how many cause of domestic violence were actually caused by women
But the man was arrested because he slapped her once after he warned her 100 time to stop harrsssing him
I mean, if it was me, i probably would have broken a while before if i was constantly harrassed
I dont defend whay he did or what i wouldve done
But sometime, ita just hard not to break after being harrassed for a long while


----------



## Molhel (Dec 13, 2018)

Prior to the stream, she was also hitting him. Sounds like they were fit for each other, the weirdos.


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 13, 2018)

this carrot-top-looking piece of shit needs to get ass raped repeatedly with a rusty crowbar.


----------



## Molhel (Dec 13, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> this carrot-top-looking piece of shit needs to get ass raped repeatedly with a rusty crowbar.


and the wife who was repeatedly throwing stuff at him/abusing him before then? what should happen to her?


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 13, 2018)

What an absolute piece of shit.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> this carrot-top-looking piece of shit needs to get ass raped repeatedly with a rusty crowbar.


Read comments postrd here
Apparently, the fault is on both of them


----------



## Darth Meteos (Dec 13, 2018)

whether or not this guy actually slapped her
imagine how easy it would be to fake this
a competent lawyer will be able to save him with this kind of evidence, sadly

edit: i take it back, she was throwing stuff at him repeatedly
and the moment he returns fire, she immediately goes into victim mode "you're a woman basher!"
yeah, and you're a domestic abuser, fuck you


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> whether or not this guy actually slapped her
> imagine how easy it would be to fake this
> a competent lawyer will be able to save him with this kind of evidence, sadly


not sure to understand what you mean


----------



## Darth Meteos (Dec 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> not sure to understand what you mean



provoke guy to go off camera by throwing things
clap hands
start crying
scream "you're a woman basher, you hit me in the face"
???
profit
that argument, while almost certainly false, is hard to disprove, unless she's got a bruise, in which case he's fucked


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That doesn't justify his slapping her, and maybe some people shouldn't conceive; 7.4 billion people is enough


Where did you get me justifying slapping her?


----------



## Ra1d (Dec 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Sure make sense
> We dont know how many cause of domestic violence were actually caused by women
> But the man was arrested because he slapped her once after he warned her 100 time to stop harrsssing him
> I mean, if it was me, i probably would have broken a while before if i was constantly harrassed
> ...



There's actually more to this video, where after that he stands up and punches her multiple times in the face, it was discussed on PhillyD's YT channel, not to mention that he said to his daughter once "shut-up cunt", and then said in Australia it's a normal thing. I think that a male shouldn't hold back against a violent woman, but in this case I don't see anything she did wrong to deserve a beating, she's pregnant and has to take care of kids, this dude sits on his ass all day and doesn't want to help out with anything obviously she's gonna get angry. She's not his mom, she's his wife and they have to help each other especially when you have 2 kids and the 3rd on the way, I can't imagine how frustrated you can be in a situation where you have to work all day to take care of kids and a manchild.


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 13, 2018)

Molhel said:


> and the wife who was repeatedly throwing stuff at him/abusing him before then? what should happen to her?





Noctosphere said:


> Read comments postrd here
> Apparently, the fault is on both of them



Yes she was acting violent as well, but a real man NEVER hits a woman, let alone his WIFE.  Not to mention, he did it while in the company of their child.   There is no excuse for his actions, so don't try to justify it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 13, 2018)

I never knew white trash existed outside of North America

huh


----------



## cearp (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> The wife was complaining that he plays too much games which was the center of the argument. But if that’s his source of income why was she complaining if he’s trying to pay the bills. I’m working here, let me play my gamez.


yeah well it's about finding a balance isn't it


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 13, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Yes she was acting violent as well, but a real man NEVER hits a woman, let alone his WIFE.  Not to mention, he did it while in the company of their child.   There is no excuse for his actions, so don't try to justify it.




Keep your cuck definition of a "real" man to yourself.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Dec 13, 2018)

Nothing says “Hi i’m an insane piece of crap” like pulverizing someone just because she was yelling and threw a cardboard box at you, Jesus. It’d be one thing if it ended with the slap, still bad at least it’s sort of understandable (besides keeping the stream going) but it didn’t, obviously. It sounds like he freaking rammed her during the second and third times he went off, in front of their child, no less.


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 13, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Yes she was acting violent as well, but a real man NEVER hits a woman, let alone his WIFE.  Not to mention, he did it while in the company of their child.   There is no excuse for his actions, so don't try to justify it.



This is bullshit and a reason why so many men decide to not get into any relationships. Because they don't agree to be this shitty vision of "the real men" in which they can be treated like a slave working for worthless women and they can't raise their head because lol they can be accussed of everything worst.

I don't condone what he did not because she did not deserved it but because violence is ineffective. I would just pack my shit and leave her with nothing, this is more painful penatly than slap or punch. Sure he would probably need to give her away some of his money and pay alimony, but considering that he was already paying for her bills and her and their children lives it does not look like a big deal.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

cearp said:


> yeah well it's about finding a balance isn't it


The man is working overtime. He is hard at work. Nothing like a hard dayz work.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 13, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Yes she was acting violent as well, but a real man NEVER hits a woman, let alone his WIFE.  Not to mention, he did it while in the company of their child.   There is no excuse for his actions, so don't try to justify it.


No no no no no.
A REAL man defends himself. Remember that we are in the age of equality! If a woman is hurting me then damn straight force will be used to stop the abuse if I am unable to retreat. Remember, if you are good enough to give a hit then you are good enough to take a hit. BUT... If a woman is pregnant, then you NEVER EVER EVER hurt her as there is an innocent fragile child inside that body. Violence should NEVER be displayed in front of children.

With that said, pregnant women tend to be psycho and abusive. Personally, I think it is ridiculous that someone can make a living on playing video games, but if thats what he does to earn money then she should not be getting interrupting him and throwing shit at him.

Look at it this way. Let's say you have a job at walmart as a cashier. Would it be alright for your partner, girlfriend, or whoever to show up at your job and start screaming at you and throwing shit at you? Hell fucking no!!! Just because he 'works' at home does not give her the right to demand and interfere with him while he is 'working'. When someone is earning money to support the family then you do not interrupt them with things that are not emergencies unless it is a blow-job. 

My ex used to do this shit to me too. I got to the point on many occasions that I had to screw 2x4's across my door to keep her out of my office while I was working. My ex abused the shit out of me, constantly throwing things and antagonizing me, even dislocating my shoulder.

This couple should not be together. A comedian once said "Why would you beat your wife? Beating your wife is like keying your own car". A true loving relationship never has violence. Since there is violence there then they really don't love each other and they should not be married.

As with all acts of violence, retreating should be the first thing attempted, if that fails then defend yourself. I don't give a fuck if you are a male, female, transgender, christian, furry, gay, or a fucking unicorn. You can not expect to abuse someone and then stand behind as a victim thinking that they can't hurt you because you are a bitch.

If she wasn't pregnant and there wasn't children around then damn straight she deserved to get punched in the face and then be brought to divorce court.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 13, 2018)

BiggieCheese said:


> Nothing says “Hi i’m an insane piece of crap” like pulverizing someone just because she was yelling and threw a cardboard box at you, Jesus. It’d be one thing if it ended with the slap, still bad at least it’s sort of understandable (besides keeping the stream going) but it didn’t, obviously. It sounds like he freaking rammed her during the second and third times he went off, in front of their child, no less.


Funny you say that because thats how it starts out.
My ex, the first act of violence towards me was throwing a bag of chips. The next time she threw shoes at me. The next time she threw books at me. Soon after it escalated to her grabbing the steering wheel and spin us out off the highway and almost getting ran over by a tractor trailer. Then she started punching me in the face, spitting in my face, attacked me and dislocated my shoulder.

Domestic violence always starts off with something small, but it always escalates over time and just becomes worse. Chances are, this is not the first time that she did something to attack him, and eventually it would turn to be much worse.

She was the instigator. A real victim doesn't keep coming back for more. They really just need to split up before they damage their children.


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 13, 2018)

BiggieCheese said:


> Nothing says “Hi i’m an insane piece of crap” like pulverizing someone just because she was yelling and threw a cardboard box at you, Jesus. It’d be one thing if it ended with the slap, still bad at least it’s sort of understandable (besides keeping the stream going) but it didn’t, obviously. It sounds like he freaking rammed her during the second and third times he went off, in front of their child, no less.



Exactly, and it's pretty frightening how many on here are condoning his actions.

EDIT:  Look, they are both obviously mentally unstable people, and should not be together.   She's pregnant, so it could be hormone-related, but what's his excuse?  Oh, she was interrupting his precious little f***ing video game?  Yeah I know it's his job, but still... he could've just ended the stream, diffused the situation, or maybe even called the police if she became increasingly violent.   Nope... he chose to just pummel the shit out of her.


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 13, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Exactly, and it's pretty frightening how many on here are condoning his actions.



Believe me, it's more frightening how many are condoning her actions.


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 13, 2018)

I would have slapped her too, tbh.  GTFO if I tell u.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Exactly, and it's pretty frightening how many on here are condoning his actions.
> 
> EDIT:  Look, they are both obviously mentally unstable people, and should not be together.   She's pregnant, so it could be hormone-related, but what's his excuse?  Oh, she was interrupting his precious little f***ing video game?  Yeah I know it's his job, but still... he could've just ended the stream, diffused the situation, or maybe even called the police if she became increasingly violent.   Nope... he chose to just pummel the shit out of her.


Pummel? I didn’t hear pummeling. Just 2 couples arguing and a slap. Not a bloody pummel leaving her unconscious and half dead.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2018)

Well the wife shouldn't have been a whiny bitch and never instigated any kind of kerfuffle, and you know, they both should have addressed the issue in a mature manner?


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well the wife shouldn't have been a whiny bitch and never instigated any kind of kerfuffle, and you know, they both should have addressed the issue in a mature manner?



Exactly, and my advice for the guy would be:  soundproof your gaming room and install a deadbolt.  Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Dec 13, 2018)

How about we just wait until the trial starts and see if the wife and any other family members or friends might testify about what happened here and reveal any past cases of abuse before we go around calling her a bitch?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Well the wife shouldn't have been a whiny bitch and never instigated any kind of kerfuffle, and you know, they both should have addressed the issue in a mature manner?


The Wife may have a point if all he does is play video games. But I don’t know their life so...

Yes, to the handle in a mature manner. I don’t believe in violence because it just escalates things to uneasesary levels and makes people more mad then before. 

Even a small push or someone in your face yelling is still not good time use violence. You can still defuse those situations without any hitting involved and it won’t leave people bitter afterwards.

I think the only time for violence is in self defense when you really need it.


----------



## angelus kun (Dec 13, 2018)

I dont understand why this kind of people can get married even get someone who love it or childs i mean you really are blind if you cant see the problem ._. or you are thinking that people can be better .-. I mean The people obviously has their own essence


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 13, 2018)

I’ll tell you what I think about this, _soon_!


----------



## Viri (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> The Wife may have a point if all he does is play video games.


Maybe he does that, because he wants to stream a lot, to make tons of money, to support her and his kids? I don't know a whole lot about them either. But he was streaming, making money, and trying to support her and his kids. 

She should have just left him alone to do his job. And once again, no, I don't justify slapping the shit out of her, esp since she's knocked up with his kid.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 13, 2018)

What I mostly think isn't just the assault but the entire situation. To what degree is streaming still a game to people who get payed for it? No...really: you can argue all you want whether or not it is a job, but either way you've got to come to terms with your partner on how and when you can't be disturbed. From the fragment I'd say that they did not have it. And really: with children that age in the house I'd say that not only should this have been agreed upon, but also clearly communicated. Unless, of course, you understand your position in this world, and ALWAYS PUT YOUR CHILDREN FIRST!!!!!

FFS. 





shaunj66 said:


> I love how streamers are so fucking retarded that behaviour like this won't go unpunished as they are idiotic enough to broadcast it to the world.


You know what's even more funny...just two posts below yours



yusuo said:


> Honestly, if I were there I would of beaten the crap out of him for how he behaved.
> Im against anything but self defence or to step in to someone who can't defend themselves and I think squaring up to a female in front of his two daughters is reprehensible and he doesn't deserve to be around them.


Yes, that'll help. Beat the crap of someone in a situation you only partially know...right in front of the same thousands of viewers that watch this stream. Certainly THAT will go unnoticed.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 13, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> What I mostly think isn't just the assault but the entire situation. To what degree is streaming still a game to people who get payed for it? No...really: you can argue all you want whether or not it is a job, but either way you've got to come to terms with your partner on how and when you can't be disturbed. From the fragment I'd say that they did not have it. And really: with children that age in the house I'd say that not only should this have been agreed upon, but also clearly communicated. Unless, of course, you understand your position in this world, and ALWAYS PUT YOUR CHILDREN FIRST!!!!!
> 
> FFS.
> 
> ...


While I agree with your logic and you're right, it wouldn't solve anything, I feel angry not that he hit his partner but that his daughters are growing up thinking that this is normal behaviour and so if it happened to them it would be considered normal.
While I don't agree with what he done with his partner, she is an adult and she has the choice to walk away or fight back.

And regardless of only knowing part of the situation there is no justifiable reason for one person to put there hands on another in an aggressive manner, let alone because someone's interrupting your video game, that's one of the most pathetic reasons I've heard, more so than waging war over which invisible man in the sky I believe in.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 13, 2018)

@yusuo Don't ignore the fact that SHE started this by throwing things at him and he repeatedly told her to stop. (more then 10 times) Yeah, he shouldn't have hit her since she is prego and all that but she is not a victim here.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 13, 2018)

yusuo said:


> While I agree with your logic and you're right, it wouldn't solve anything, I feel angry not that he hit his partner but that his daughters are growing up thinking that this is normal behaviour and so if it happened to them it would be considered normal.
> While I don't agree with what he done with his partner, she is an adult and she has the choice to walk away or fight back.
> 
> And regardless of only knowing part of the situation there is no justifiable reason for one person to put there hands on another in an aggressive manner, let alone because someone's interrupting your video game, that's one of the most pathetic reasons I've heard, more so than waging war over which invisible man in the sky I believe in.


I hadn't read the remaining three pages of posts. Apparently did incident didn't just happen but was lead to this. Like you even say : there is no justifiably way for violence. It only invites more violence. That goes both ways : he is an adult as well, so when he gets thrown stuff at, he too has the choice to walk away or to fight back. 

The better choice would have been to walk away.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 13, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> The better choice would have been to walk away.



I call bullshit on this. That's the "Happy thoughts!" solution. That doesn't work. As someone who moved all the time and thus was the "New kid" and bullied all the time if you don't do anything.. you just make them bolder and bolder, and when you go to actually get help people go "Oh.. Well -you- don't do anything about it, so it must not be a big issue!" until such people don't care who's around when they hit you, weather it be other students or even teachers or more. So when you do snap and hit back... suddenly you're the bad guy.

Not saying that this is a similar case, but the "Should walk away!" action doesn't always work.

"When the larger man walks away, the smaller man gets away with everything."


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 13, 2018)

He shouldn't have hit her, but she should have left him alone. She threw things at him & also she took his webcam. The fact that he's the only one considered legally at fault is ridiculous.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 13, 2018)

I knew Fortnite would make people turn insane. Fucking video games.

I'll be out soon.


----------



## Disharmony16 (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh man, when i'm getting bothered by my wife i just slap her so hard in her ass that from there is when real shit happend and i'm happy that i'm not streaming


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 13, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Not saying that this is a similar case, but the "Should walk away!" action doesn't always work.


Okay  then we agree : it's a different case to what you described*. Therefore the action might be the best. And I remain of the opinion that in this case, it beats the alternative.

I didn't mean to imply that walking away would be what you always should do.




* I take it I don't have to explain how "responding to school bullies" where nothing is at stake but a child's reputation and perhaps some bruises is a *very different situation* to "responding to your shouting pregnant wife in front of your children" where both your personal life and your career are at stake.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2018)

What a show of misogyny and generalizations this thread has become. 1 woman starts to throw things at a man = "men should not be treated as slaves by worthless women". Wow. It's pretty sad that the internet is filled to the brim with people who think like this. If it isn't "male superiority", then I really don't know what is. 
Show these SJW's that you are going to hit back a woman! That'll put them in their place \s


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> Maybe he does that, because he wants to stream a lot, to make tons of money, to support her and his kids? I don't know a whole lot about them either. But he was streaming, making money, and trying to support her and his kids.
> 
> She should have just left him alone to do his job. And once again, no, I don't justify slapping the shit out of her, esp since she's knocked up with his kid.


Maybe. I mentioned what you said a few pages before. But I don’t know their situation and who is in the wrong. Just bringing out other alternatives to explain the situation.

All I know is people are mostly going to target the guy regardless of who started it. People were saying that she was hitting him but I couldn’t tell watching the video.

If it’s a once in a while slap I don’t think people need to escalate it to a huge deal. Things happen. That’s where you get the 1 in 6 statistic, but they usually lump minor offenses which is the majority that usually subside and not repeat again. People should be more concerned if it’s a repeating abuse.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 13, 2018)

was going try to throw a bad joke at this but i had a change of heart. that guy is  messed up. but why is  partner  been arrested also i would love to see the twitch chat log....


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 13, 2018)

Disharmony16 said:


> Oh man, when i'm getting bothered by my wife i just *slap her so hard in her ass* that from there is when real shit happend and i'm happy that i'm not streaming


Slap her IN the ass? Are you a magician?


----------



## Viri (Dec 13, 2018)

DJPlace said:


> twitch chat log....


Is the stream still on his page? You can probably read the chat replay.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 13, 2018)

Considering SHE hit HIM first why isn't she being charged too?


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 13, 2018)

Fuck this guy. There's no excuse for violent abuse. Especially to a pregnant woman. Hope she does the right thing and leaves him. Can't stand guys who think it's efficient to beat them instead of just being vocal.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 13, 2018)

SkittleDash said:


> Fuck this guy. There's no excuse for violent abuse. Especially to a pregnant woman. Hope she does the right thing and leaves him. Can't stand guys who think it's efficient to beat them instead of just being vocal.



So guys should just get abused instead?


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 13, 2018)

Tigran said:


> So guys should just get abused instead?



I don't believe I said that. "Can't stand guys who think it's efficient to beat them instead of just being vocal." I'm not saying EVERY guy. Just those who lack common sense in this regard.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 13, 2018)

You do know in the states that "Getting vocal" is still assault and an arrest-able charge?

(no.. I'm really not trying to be an ass here, simply asking because most people don't)


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 13, 2018)

Tigran said:


> You do know in the states that "Getting vocal" is still assault and an arrest-able charge?
> 
> (no.. I'm really not trying to be an ass here, simply asking because most people don't)



I'm from the UK so I'm not too familiar with US law.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 13, 2018)

SkittleDash said:


> I'm from the UK so I'm not too familiar with US law.



Yep.. Learned that the hard way. Was arrested for simple assault cause I was yelling at a lady who illegally had a non service dog in Wal-Mart.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 13, 2018)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Considering SHE hit HIM first why isn't she being charged too?




He's a man so who cares? (It's fucked this is how people think)


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

I remember that woman who was supposed to help me at school
I once went to see her because some guy was intimidating me
She told me something like
People.dont intimidate others for nothing
You surely have done something to attract their insults

I remember not that long after that, i got intimidated by another guy and i broke after being intimidated my whole life
Sadly, i stabbed the guy in the leg with a compass


----------



## tooknie (Dec 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> If it’s a once in a while slap I don’t think people need to escalate it to a huge deal. Things happen.



OMFG! are you serious?! What the hell is wrong with you that you think it is ok to hit your wife "once in a while".

Un-Fucking-Believable!


----------



## Tigran (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey, if a woman hits me... she gets hit back. 

I'm all for equality.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Hey, if a woman hits me... she gets hit back.
> 
> I'm all for equality.


exactly, I always said that
We shouldn't hit ANYONE, not even men
but if I get hit, I don'T care if youre a woman or a man
I'll defend myself


----------



## UmbraSage (Dec 14, 2018)

This is so sad and there's more reasons why Fortnite is cancerous.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 14, 2018)

tooknie said:


> OMFG! are you serious?! What the hell is wrong with you that you think it is ok to hit your wife "once in a while".
> 
> Un-Fucking-Believable!


I didn’t say that. I don’t think hitting is ok anytime. But things happen and I just don’t think it’s court worthy of it’s a once in a while thing. If not then a lot of people would be in court.


----------



## UmbraSage (Dec 14, 2018)

At least the wife can get a protection order against him.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

UmbraSage said:


> At least the wife can get a protection order against him.


Welcome to GBATemp mate


----------



## Tigran (Dec 14, 2018)

UmbraSage said:


> This is so sad and there's more reasons why Fortnite is cancerous.



Fortnight itself has nothing to do with this.. and if anything he needs a protection order against her.


----------



## shadowharold (Dec 14, 2018)

He should be sent to jail just for playing fornite....honestly what kind of piece of sh*t hits his wife for a videogame, damn some dudes need to grow some balls and be a real man, a real man doesn't hit his wife period.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

shadowharold said:


> He should be sent to jail just for playing fornite....honestly what kind of piece of sh*t hits his wife for a videogame, damn some dudes need to grow some balls and be a real man, a real man doesn't hit his wife period.


I guess real wife don't throw shit at their husband
They don't yell at him and break their working tools
right?


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 14, 2018)

If he was playing in VR, he might have been able to properly ignore his wife and place better than 8th while avoiding physical conflict.


----------



## shadowharold (Dec 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I guess real wife don't throw shit at their husband
> They don't yell at him and break their working tools
> right?


It really depends because if you are in a toxic relationship why continue? Marriage is not something to be taken lightly is a compromise of two people, maybe he had been playing all afternoon and not doing shit at home, she being pregnant and with other kids( assuming as I read that in OP) she needed help and he might have said "ill help when I finish", she shouldn't had hit him( if she did), or maybe she was being annoying because of her pregnancy we don't have all details so we can only voice what we think is right, but in my opinion a good man should not hit his wife, and a good wife should not hit her husband, marriage is a relationship of mutual respect and understanding if you don't have that in your marriage you are going to have a bad time.....but this is only my humble opinion.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 14, 2018)

i guess women get a free pass if they do this now a days now I'm glad i'm not with my ex cause i was verbally abused by her an i was stupid enough to stay


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

shadowharold said:


> It really depends because if you are in a toxic relationship why continue? Marriage is not something to be taken lightly is a compromise of two people, maybe he had been playing all afternoon and not doing shit at home, she being pregnant and with other kids( assuming as I read that in OP) she needed help and he might have said "ill help when I finish", she shouldn't had hit him( if she did), or maybe she was being annoying because of her pregnancy we don't have all details so we can only voice what we think is right, but in my opinion a good man should not hit his wife, and a good wife should not hit her husband, marriage is a relationship of mutual respect and understanding if you don't have that in your marriage you are going to have a bad time.....*but this is only my humble opinion*.


nonono, you are totally right, it's not just *your *opinion


----------



## SG854 (Dec 14, 2018)

My friends sister punched him in the face. They got into an argument and baam. I don’t think she is a bad person and it’s somehing she hardly does. People get frustrated and do things. It’s normal. But to demonize people for being human i’m not on board with that.

I got slapped in the face when I was little for acting like a brat and screaming. I deserved it. My face was red, but next day I was fine. I’m not going to act like my whole life changed and i’m scarred for eternity to try to get sympathy from people. I’m use to getting injured from playing sports it hurts but eventually it goes away.

People get angry and mistakes are made but to demonize even to say he should go to jail just to virtue signal to show how a great caring person you are is going too far I think. I think people should say the hit was bad and demonize only if it’s repeated abuse.


----------



## zeyfuller (Dec 14, 2018)

shadowharold said:


> *he might have said "ill help when I finish",* she shouldn't had hit him( if she did)





nccom said:


> 68 times actually, somebody counted:




From the pinned comment:


> Counted "I'll be out soon"     x39
> "Go away"               x17
> "Stop"                      x11 + 1 said by the child @1:15



She wasn't going to wait for him to finish what he was doing.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Dec 14, 2018)

You know she threw stuff at him first and hit his computer which makes her the one who started it.But he also went overboard in his assault.Those two deserve each other imo.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 14, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Again people, view the video before taking a side. The wife actually begun throwing things on the streamer before he slapped her. None is right, but just say "he did wrong" isn't really correact here. Neiter is right, all is wrong.


He still deserves what he's getting tho, he should've been the bigger man here instead of slapping her in the face in front of kids then returning back to Fortnite like nothing happened.
She probably was fed up with him already thus treating him that way but like you said, both made mistakes.
Now how severe the mistakes were I'll leave that to each and everyone of us to think.


----------



## zeveroth (Dec 14, 2018)

This fuckhead needs to have a hot poker shoved up his ass, while a monkey shits in his mouth . I hope they fuck him up in prison.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Dec 14, 2018)

Can people seriously stop pretending this is an act of pure hatred and abuse on the part of the man? I can guarantee 90% of you have never been in a toxic relationship. I'm sick and tired of people pretending that no matter what a woman does, it's always the man at fault. This man did not just snap out of the blue and beat his wife senseless. His wife was clearly being violent, vindictive and hateful towards him, threw things at him and grabbed his computer after being told to stop close to a hundred times (literally). This man snapped from pure desperation. And don't pretend like this is an isolated case. If someone is willing to ignore you, throw things at you, and attempt to damage your things over something so stupid, its a toxic fucking relationship. This is NOT simply the mans fault. You have not seen anywhere near enough of this situation to blame the man exclusively. For all you know, she hits him on a daily basis. She's clearly willing to throw things at him, what else does she do? Go get yourself in a toxic relationship and then see what _you'll_ resort to.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 14, 2018)

@Soulsilve2010 @Yepi69 @zeveroth 

So... you would just stand there and let me throw shit at you and take/destroy you're property? Great.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 14, 2018)

shadowharold said:


> It really depends because if you are in a toxic relationship why continue? Marriage is not something to be taken lightly is a compromise of two people, maybe he had been playing all afternoon and not doing shit at home, she being pregnant and with other kids( assuming as I read that in OP) she needed help and he might have said "ill help when I finish", she shouldn't had hit him( if she did), or maybe she was being annoying because of her pregnancy we don't have all details so we can only voice what we think is right, but in my opinion a good man should not hit his wife, and a good wife should not hit her husband, marriage is a relationship of mutual respect and understanding if you don't have that in your marriage you are going to have a bad time.....but this is only my humble opinion.


That’s everyone’s opinion. No one want to be with someone they don’t get along with.

The guy could be a wife abuser for all we know. Or she could be an abuser to him. Who knows what goes on in their life. They know better themselves and should just let them handle it. But since it was live streamed and people are nosy they want to know what happens and all the details. 

I rewatched the video in this page. It’s clear that she was throwing stuff at him. He said how do you like it if I throw stuff at you. How hard was the slap? And is she overexaggerating the hit to seem more innocent. How violent was she? They should look into both but unfortunately they are going to target the guy in court.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Dec 14, 2018)

Tigran said:


> @Soulsilve2010 @Yepi69 @zeveroth
> 
> So... you would just stand there and let me throw shit at you and take/destroy you're property? Great.



No of course not,that is nowhere near what I said.But theres a certain amount of force that should be used you know.


----------



## barronwaffles (Dec 14, 2018)

He's clearly not beating her often enough.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 14, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> This fuckhead needs to have a hot poker shoved up his ass, while a monkey shits in his mouth . I hope they fuck him up in prison.





barronwaffles said:


> He's clearly not beating her often enough.


----------



## Burlsol (Dec 14, 2018)

It's dipshits like this that make Streamers, Gamers, and everyone look bad. Then they look worse for everyone as soon as the normal media get wind of it. It's just a shitty situation all around and entirely beyond me how this person got any kind of an audience to begin with.


----------



## DarkKaine (Dec 14, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> I almost thougnt this was satire. Who’s this stupid to beat their pregnant wife in front of potentially thousands? They better not link the cause to the game though, getting tired of that sort of nonsense.


You can't link this to video games, but you can easily link this to fortnite since it seems to be a magnet for braindead retards and sheeple.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2018)

But did the bitch learn to leave him alone until the match is over?? That's the real question here.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 14, 2018)

The problem I have with these articles is that they spin it like he is the bad guy. Both are equally as bad. The children are the real victimes here.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 14, 2018)

linuxares said:


> The problem I have with these articles is that they spin it like he is the bad guy. Both are equally as bad. The children are the real victimes here.



Say it with me. Man = bad. /s


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 14, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Say it with me. Man = bad. /s



Orange man = worst.


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Dec 14, 2018)

Viri said:


> This. If people were to actually view the video, it's not like he flew into a burst of rage for no reason, and started slapping the shit out of his wife. I'm not defending the guy by any means, but the wife isn't completely innocent. She antagonized him by throwing shit at him, after he told her to stop like 10 times.
> 
> I think the most sad part of this entire thing, is that this all happened in front of a child.


Did you stop and consider that maybe she antagonised him deliberately knowing he would hit her because maybe he does it all the time and maybe she used his livestream as a cry for help.


----------



## Abdelatif (Dec 14, 2018)

Stupid


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2018)

Dungeonseeker said:


> Did you stop and consider that maybe she antagonised him deliberately knowing he would hit her because maybe he does it all the time and maybe she used his livestream as a cry for help.


Ah, yes. The good ol bait and switch. I abuse you, so you abuse me and I win. Really?


----------



## Tigran (Dec 14, 2018)

Dungeonseeker said:


> Did you stop and consider that maybe she antagonised him deliberately knowing he would hit her because maybe he does it all the time and maybe she used his livestream as a cry for help.



Yeah... That's not how battered wife syndrome works. 

If she was willing to go that far, she would have just gotten hit and go to the police with the bruises to prove it.

This actually sounds more like a ploy to get him arrested and to take the kids.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2018)

Some of you in here need a reality check. It's an obviously toxic relationship. Not just on his side, either. You don't just throw shit and potentially break stuff just because. There's obviously issues in both of them, and to do it in front of children makes it worse. No, not just her being slapped, also her being a dramatic tweak... But of course, he's a guy, and he hit a woman, she did nothing wrong and blah blah blah..


----------



## Frexxos (Dec 14, 2018)

1970: "hey there 2018, this is 1970 calling. Are you having flying cars and awesome stuff already? Do you all live in space or so?"
2018: "ahh its complicated. actually all people over the world can watch how someone is playing a game and beats his wife during this! oh but don't worry - he will get in prison... I think."
1970: "... *hangs up*"


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 14, 2018)

Dungeonseeker said:


> Did you stop and consider that maybe she antagonised him deliberately knowing he would hit her because maybe he does it all the time and maybe she used his livestream as a cry for help.



Anything to excuse the women huh?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Anything to excuse the women huh?


I almost feel sorry to say it but youre right
If shes the one doing all these shit just to get hit...
Sorry but shes looking for trouble...


----------



## Molhel (Dec 14, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Yes she was acting violent as well, but a real man NEVER hits a woman, let alone his WIFE.  Not to mention, he did it while in the company of their child.   There is no excuse for his actions, so don't try to justify it.



oh so women get a free ride on abuse? men should just suck it up? and oh, you don't think the woman abusing her husband in front of their child is bad? just when he does it? why do men have to live by these standards but not women?  

stop with this terrible logic. her abusing him is just as bad, not a little bit okay, as him abusing her.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 14, 2018)

This episode remind me of Japan, about how they portrayed as ''Victims'' after WWII, despite all the war crimes they committed.
Sounds funny and weird huh? that a simple family affair makes me think about WWII, lol


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 14, 2018)

If he had really beaten her, she wouldn't be crying for attention and continuing, she'd be unconscious with a switchblade up her c**t.

His only error was choosing fortnite over pubg.   If he were on the latter, the rest no way he would be able to stomach it for more than an hour at a time.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 14, 2018)

Tigran said:


> @Soulsilve2010 @Yepi69 @zeveroth
> 
> So... you would just stand there and let me throw shit at you and take/destroy you're property? Great.


Depends, is slapping a woman in the face in front of your kids ok?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 14, 2018)

linuxares said:


> The problem isn't just the stream, but his partner as well. Just listen to their freaking children screaming their lungs out. Must be very common place in that household. I would recommend they split up and the mother(?) takes the kids with her. She was 18 when she got her first child then, if it's hers.


I'm sorry, but victim blaming really is the worst action you could take here.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Depends, is slapping a woman in the face in front of your kids ok?


Is what she did in front of children okay? Don't act like what he did was worse.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1l0rd said:


> I'm sorry, but victim blaming really is the worst action you could take here.


Ha! Victim blaming! She's just as bad.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 14, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I'm sorry, but victim blaming really is the worst action you could take here.


The children are the only victims  Check the video ...


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 14, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Is what she did in front of children okay? Don't act like what he did was worse.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


...Please tell me you're fucking joking.

A. From what I can hear and see on the video, she threw what sounded like a single pen at him (and considering the video doesn't even show it hitting him, she even missed). A pen isn't a lethal object. He responded by first throwing cardboard and then physically abusing her by hitting and slapping her several times. *He is the one who escalated to physical abuse.*
B. What she did was argue. We can debate all day on wether having a discussion in front of your children is a bad thing, but *he is the one who escalated it.

She did not at any point engage in physical abuse and certainly not enough to validate the degree at which he responded. That makes him objectively speaking the bad guy in this situation.
*
What you are doing is equating/justifying having a regular argument or what at worst constitutes as throwing a pen at you (and if you think that equates getting beaten up, let me introduce you to high school where way worse gets thrown at people) _with punching a pregnant woman in front of her children.
_
I can't believe I have to fucking explain to people why it's not normal to fucking hit someone several times over getting an object thrown at you.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 14, 2018)

tinbs said:


> View attachment 152057​26-year-old Twitch streamer MrDeathMoth (real name Luke James Munday), having recently been caught while streaming Fortnite allegedly assaulting his 21-year-old pregnant partner, has appeared in Australian court on charges of Common Assault.
> 
> _Pictured above at the time of the incident, after this various noises can be heard along with his partner exclaiming "Don’t hit me in the face".
> _
> ...




@tinbs all the local news outlets seem to think this is due to violent video games


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> ...Please tell me you're fucking joking.
> 
> A. From what I can hear and see on the video, she threw what sounded like a single pen at him (and considering the video doesn't even show it hitting him, she even missed). A pen isn't a lethal object. He responded by first throwing cardboard and then physically abusing her by hitting and slapping her several times. *He is the one who escalated to physical abuse.*
> B. What she did was argue. We can debate all day on wether having a discussion in front of your children is a bad thing, but *he is the one who escalated it.
> ...


It's clear you're not paying attention to anything other her being hit. If you're not able to accept actual facts and evidence (video is enough honestly) then I've got nothing more to say. Your bias is too much and clouds reasonable judgment. Byeeee


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 14, 2018)

Memoir said:


> It's clear you're not paying attention to anything other her being hit. If you're not able to accept actual facts and evidence (video is enough honestly) then I've got nothing more to say. Your bias is too much and clouds reasonable judgment. Byeeee


Then detail it for me. Lay it out. You can't just point at the video and say "okay this is all the proof you need". I gave you my view of the video after you supplied it as "actual facts and evidence" and showed you the facts and evidence I drew from it, which you seem to disagree with, so please, lay out to me _in detail_ (so in the same fashion I did) what you concluded from watching this video.

And again with the "bias". You really seem to have some kinda boner for that word. Always when I contradict you, you just ignore it with saying that my bias is clouding reasonable judgement.

Reasonable judgement is based on what we see and what we know from the sources, is it not? Then how could my judgement be unreasonable if I _quite literally explain my reasoning in detail_.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 14, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Yes she was acting violent as well, but a real man NEVER hits a woman, let alone his WIFE.  Not to mention, he did it while in the company of their child.   There is no excuse for his actions, so don't try to justify it.


I didn't know real man meant doormat. Nobody should hit anybody. Period. It doesn't matter if you're a man or a woman. Woman who think that they can get away with hitting guys because they're women deserve what happens after. Sorry to say but women aren't some frail species that you need to walk on eggshells around.


----------



## Molhel (Dec 14, 2018)

Abuse is abuse.  You don't get to decide what is or isn't simply because you wish it or one side of it was at the hands of the weaker sex. Even in the eyes of the law, if you throw something at someone else or you hit them, even if you are weak or you didn't do any damage even at the end, you are intending to and causing another person bodily harm. Her causing him no harm in her actions doesn't mean her actions were not abuse and for anyone who thinks this way, you are part of the problem of abuse getting away, especially so when it is done to men and little boys (they become afraid, ashamed and unwilling to voice it). NO abuse is acceptable.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 14, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> ...Please tell me you're fucking joking.
> ....


First off, the video never showed him actually even touch her, but it did show her throwing things at him and antagonizing him even after he repeatedly told her to go away and stop. Although I am willing to bet that he probably did slap her, there is absolutely no proof of it.

My ex used to scream all the time "STOP HITTING ME" when I didn't lay a finger on her and in fact she was the one abusing me. Why did she do it? Because she just wanted to get me in trouble and have other people beat me up with her. It is not uncommon for women to do this type of shit for attention. I have seen many other situations where woman were crying and saying that were being hurt and abused but no one did a single thing to them.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 14, 2018)

shadowharold said:


> He should be sent to jail just for playing fornite....honestly what kind of piece of sh*t hits his wife for a videogame, damn some dudes need to grow some balls and be a real man, a real man doesn't hit his wife period.


Except that he didn't hit her over a video game. She kept throwing things at him despite his repeated asking her to stop. This isn't some guy who just started beating his wife because the TV was too loud. This is a person snapping because his wife kept throwing things at him.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Except that he didn't hit her over a video game. She kept throwing things at him despite his repeated asking her to stop. This isn't some guy who just started beating his wife because the TV was too loud. This is a person snapping because his wife kept throwing things at him.



Not that I justify violence, but they both could have been more than immature crybabies about making an earning from video games. Money is money and a job is a job, they should be more like adults and deal with it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 14, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Is what she did in front of children okay? Don't act like what he did was worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flatty69 (Dec 14, 2018)

well im glaD I dont have kids or a nagging wife and live alone with my cat


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 14, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Depends, is slapping a woman in the face in front of your kids ok?


Is constantly throwing things at your partner in front of the kids okay?
Even if she was already fed up with him that's no excuse to start throwing shit at him deliberately. What she did is just as bad, and she started it, so let's not pretend that he just randomly started beating her in front of the kids.


----------



## bungboi (Dec 14, 2018)

What an absolute sack of shit


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Is constantly throwing things at your partner in front of the kids okay?
> 
> Even if she was already fed up with him that's no excuse to start throwing shit at him deliberately. What she did is just as bad, and she started it, so let's not pretend that he just randomly started beating her in front of the kids.


Seems to be a theme here...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Not that I justify violence, but they both could have been more than immature crybabies about making an earning from video games. Money is money and a job is a job, they should be more like adults and deal with it.


The biggest takeaway here. They're not being ideal parents. Every relationship sees its share of disagreements. How they both handled things is indicative of how their relationship has been overall. Very poor judgment and actions on their part. BOTH are to blame AND BOTH are just as toxic. What would have happened if the kids were collateral damage in their tantrum.. How would this thread have panned out. We'll never know.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Seems to be a theme here...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Exactly, it's not one-sided, both are to blame and should be a better example. I hate to be that guy, but some people shouldn't deserve to have children if they're going to be a bad example in front of them. They're impressionable and psychological damage is almost always more damaging and long-lasting as physical abuse.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Exactly, it's not one-sided, both are to blame and should be a better example. I hate to be that guy, but some people shouldn't deserve to have children if they're going to be a bad example in front of them. They're impressionable and psychological damage is almost always more damaging and long-lasting as physical abuse.


This is true. They both need some psych evaluations and psychological help..


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

Memoir said:


> This is true. They both need some psych evaluations and psychological help..



Time for someone to get a vasectomy IMO, or a pysch eval, not sure.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 14, 2018)

flatty69 said:


> well im glaD I dont have kids or a nagging wife and live alone with my cat


same though he can be a pain in the butt i still love my cat though no body else wanted him (since he was born 5 years ago)


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 14, 2018)

The next wife he'll have will be a "W1fe: BDSM Edition". Then this problem is solved forever. Awesome!


----------



## Bevr (Dec 14, 2018)

Dude's a fuckin' idiot for leaving his stream on during that. Neither of these 2 should have kids and hopefully they can be adopted into a real family while they're still young.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Even if the Wife is at fault too, you don’t justify it with your own violence/abuse. Should’ve turn the game and stream off, find some help instead of losing your cool and making you infamous


----------



## flatty69 (Dec 15, 2018)

Memoir said:


> This is true. They both need some psych evaluations and psychological help..


I think they were using betterhelp app and had the same bot as the counselor =)


----------



## Aletron9000 (Dec 15, 2018)

Wow, Fortnite really drives people to do crazy things. That guy is a jerk.


----------



## erikas (Dec 15, 2018)

Now really, am i the only one who saw that she was throwinf stuff at him? He didn't start the physical confrontation and now his life is fucking over. Just switch the genders and imagine the headline "strong brave twitch streamer gives her abusive husband a taste of his own medicine"


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 15, 2018)

YouTube recommended me a track from Angerfist at the end of this video. Perfect fucking timing.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 15, 2018)

Dungeonseeker said:


> Did you stop and consider that maybe she antagonised him deliberately knowing he would hit her because maybe he does it all the time and maybe she used his livestream as a cry for help.


Oooookay. I unfortunately know from experience that pregnant women can be batshit crazy, but let's take a look at this hypothetical situation. So in this scenario, before this incident, he beats her all the time. And her reaction is NOT going to the police, getting a divorce or even posting a #metoo outcry...but start throwing shit at him during a livestream in the hope of being hit in front of their children.

Is that seriously what you're suggesting here ? Seriously?

Christ. If he had walked away from the scene rather than reacting to the violence, he could've easily sued _her_ for harassment (that livestream proves her actions pretty much as his).


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

Disgusting, BUT I'm willing to bet that there's alot more to this story than is captured in the video.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 15, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Disgusting, BUT I'm willing to bet that there's alot more to this story than is captured in the video.


To be completely honest, everything you need to know is in the video. There may be a backstory, but they're both clearly insane.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Dec 15, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> I never knew white trash existed outside of North America
> 
> huh


Yup, they're called Bogans in Oz


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Dec 16, 2018)

I actually saw this first on Reddit like everyone was like “she deserved it for being an annoying bitch” like just eat shit and die. What kind of inhuman piece of shit beats a pregnant woman in front of her child?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 17, 2018)

That was a weird video to watch. Nowadays, I can't even tell if these eCelebs are actually serious or staging it to attract popularity.

I guess he assaulted his wife but the camera only recorded audio.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hells Malice said:


> I never knew white trash existed outside of North America
> 
> huh


North America consists of Canada, US, Mexico and other countries around that specific part of the Americas.

"Americans" think North America is only US.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



digipimp75 said:


> Yes she was acting violent as well, but a real man NEVER hits a woman, let alone his WIFE. Not to mention, he did it while in the company of their child. There is no excuse for his actions, so don't try to justify it.



You've confused "real man" for a white knight.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 17, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> North America consists of Canada, US, Mexico and other countries around that specific part of the Americas.
> 
> "Americans" think North America is only US.



I wasn't aware Australia was part of North America.

Thanks grandpa, you sure showed me!

Dumbass.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 17, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


> I actually saw this first on Reddit like everyone was like “she deserved it for being an annoying bitch” like just eat shit and die. What kind of inhuman piece of shit beats a pregnant woman in front of her child?


The same kind of piece of shit who throws shit and acts like a child in front of a child. Abuse is abuse. Even if she wasn't hit, her actions aren't exactly innocent and have a similar impact on the child.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 17, 2018)

The amount of virtue signaling here is ridiculous. You people really think it's oksy for the wife to throw shit and abuse the husband? She's just as bad. Sex doesn't matter when it comes to abuse. It's wrong whether you're male or female.


Alex4nder001 said:


> I actually saw this first on Reddit like everyone was like “she deserved it for being an annoying bitch” like just eat shit and die. What kind of inhuman piece of shit beats a pregnant woman in front of her child?


Allegedly slapped, not beat. Slapping someone once and mercilessly beating them are completely different. And I don't think she deserved it, but I have no sympathy for her because she was abusing her husband in front of the child as well.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 17, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> I wasn't aware Australia was part of North America.
> 
> Thanks grandpa, you sure showed me!
> 
> Dumbass.


You sure are salty.


----------



## moops44 (Dec 17, 2018)

There are so many disgusting streamers 
Last week for example, Germany's biggest streamer was banned for inappropriate language
and about the boob streamers we don't need to talk


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 17, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You sure are salty.



One day children will think of something new to call someone when they can't spark two braincells together to think of something better.

You should take your stupidity in stride. No one said you have to be stupid AND shameful.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 17, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> One day children will think of something new to call someone when they can't spark two braincells together to think of something better.
> 
> You should take your stupidity in stride. No one said you have to be stupid AND shameful.


This coming from the guy who used the racist term 'white trash' is rather rich, acting all high and mighty as if you're on the right. Go on, act tough on a gaming forum.


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Throw shit, get hit 
I don't see an issue with slapping someone if they start throwing shit at you after you tell them to go away. She brought it on herself, and if we're going to be honest, getting slapped isn't even that bad. Yeah, it stings, but its not like he beat her within an inch of her life. It's a slap.

On another, more serious note. 

im going to say the n-word, Obama, and there's nothing you can do about it!


----------

